# For those of you still unsure about BB Bags



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I really debated whether or not to get a Borsa Bella bag because flowery patterns are just not my thing.

I finally gave in and decided I would try the Oliver travel bag. It came in the mail today and I have to say that it is just beautiful! It is so well made and the pattern is not too bold and not too flowery and I think the brown and beige-ish color go great with my Javoedge pink croc case.

Here is a pic.










So for those of you still not sure, give her a try, you won't regret it and there are a lot of designs out there that aren't too girly or flowery but still very feminine.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very pretty.  Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I love your choice!!! She really makes a quality bag!!!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Really pretty!  Am I seeing brown instead of black trim?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

In addition, she is just one of the nicest people you will meet.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

gibsongirl said:


> Really pretty! Am I seeing brown instead of black trim?


gibsongirl,

Mine is trimmed in brown also and I love it. It's the one pictured on the site with the k2 in it. It's gorgeous!!! (lunar blue, i think)


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been on the fence about getting a BB bag for a while now and finally took the plunge (decided to go ahead and take advantage of the 10% discount). Got the http://www.borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/original-e-reader-bag/details/329/14/original-e-reader-bag/e-reader-bags/black-beauty-ereader-bag. Can't wait to see it....but afraid I might be going down a slippery slope and then want a purse made by Melissa, lol


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Now THAT I like!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

gibsongirl said:


> Really pretty! Am I seeing brown instead of black trim?


Yep it is a very deep chocolate color.

Thank you everyone for the comments. I know I will love this bag and if it wasn't for the fact that I just got a new purse I know I would now be looking at her others bags as well.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That's a beautiful pattern!  I'm a true BB addict, I've got 3 travel bags, 2 hip zips & a GO bag and love them all.  Melissa is a true gem & I love supporting small businesses.


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

Will these bags work with the Javoedge Flip Cases


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ottie said:


> Will these bags work with the Javoedge Flip Cases


I don't have any Javo products but you'd just have to check measurements of both to see if they're compatible. Melissa also does custom work (for very small upcharge) & will make just about anything you need/want.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ottie said:


> Will these bags work with the Javoedge Flip Cases


I have a Javoedge Flip case coming to me from another person on these boards. I also have an order for the travel bag. As soon as I get the two together, I can give you a good idea, but I am quite sure they will fit. I will go check the measurements again.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmmmmm....I don't see measurements of the JavoEdge Flip case listed on the website. I am sure you could zip them a quick e-mail and they would answer quickly. When looking at the picture, the Flip does not look much bigger than the Kindle, so there should be plenty of room in the travel bag. However, the BB original e-reader bag in the small size is intended for a naked Kindle. The larger e-reader bag is intended for a Kindle with a cover. The large e-reader bag measures 10" x 7". The e-reader travel bag measures 10" x 8" and has a front pocket. There is also a travel bag that is a bit larger, intended for a DX, or for someone who just wants a slightly larger bag.


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

I got a reply back from Melissa and she said that the JAVOEDGE Flip Cases were 8.25 x 5.5 x 1 and it would fit into the large e-reader bags.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm glad you posted this (although my credit card is not  ) because I was on the fence for the same reason. I love her fabrics, but not usually as something I'd use as a purse. I could definitely see getting one of her larger bags as a crochet bag though... Uh oh, slippery slope, slippery slope!   I might just take the plunge and try one of her Kindle bags though for sure. Thanks for the picture and the review!!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Ottie said:


> I got a reply back from Melissa and she said that the JAVOEDGE Flip Cases were 8.25 x 5.5 x 1 and it would fit into the large e-reader bags.


It should fit just fine, mine has tons of room still in it at top and on the sides.

hudsonam you won't be disappointed at all. I really do love my bag and don't regret buying it at all, well worth the money.
When you get yours you should post a picture as well.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I ordered a travel bag from her yesterday. It will be nice to be able to travel and have my charger(s) all together and the K2 in a bag.

You guys are a horrible influence. If I hadn't found this board, I wouldn't know about skins, covers and bags.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> It should fit just fine, mine has tons of room still in it at top and on the sides.
> 
> hudsonam you won't be disappointed at all. I really do love my bag and don't regret buying it at all, well worth the money.
> When you get yours you should post a picture as well.


Ok, twist my arm why don't you.  I just ordered the travel bag in this fabric - http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=37390517


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Let us know when your BB bag arrives! I have the travel bag and love it! I am considering ordering a medium hobo so that I can carry purse and travel bag all together.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> Let us know when your BB bag arrives! I have the travel bag and love it! I am considering ordering a medium hobo so that I can carry purse and travel bag all together.


I love the look of the medium hobo!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I had my Borsa Bella travel bag over my shoulder when I went to the movies this weekend and the lady in line behind me told me how much she loved my purse...  and that she'd been looking for one that size.  I explained to her that I use it for a Kindle cover and gave her the Borsa Bella web site address and also told her about Etsy.

I thought that said a lot that someone was so enthused about one even though they had no desire for a Kindle to put in it!  LOL


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I havent heard of the 'hobo' bag in Oz - what exactly is this compared with another style bag?


----------

